
What’s new in JavaScript [video] - tambourine_man
https://youtube.com/watch?v=c0oy0vQKEZE
======
nikkwong
Disheartening to see Safari lagging so terribly behind; there are some
standardized web APIs that are a decade old that Safari still hasn't
implemented. Because of this my new shiny web app [0] doesn't support Safari
at all (!!!) which disturbs the hell out of me (if anyone has a reliable
workaround for setPointerCapture, I'd love to hear about it).

It's further disheartening to see them implementing hardly any of the features
mentioned in this talk, which means these APIs are unavailable to all
developers since their OS's are so ubiquitous.

It surely isn't a capital constraint issue; Apple is the most well-funded
among browser vendors, so it begs the question as to why they are letting
their browser fall behind. It will be interesting to see if they decide to
start lending more resources towards the browser or continue to deliver a
subpar experience; which seems quite contrary to their core competencies.

Cheers for Microsoft under Satya for taking the hard stance and determining
they did not want to devote the resources to Edge and ceding in a way that
will ultimately deliver a good experience for Windows users under a chromium
based browser. Although I'm concerned about the openness of the web; as a
developer my foremost concern is that I can deliver a good experience to my
users and their decision allows me to deliver on that front.

[0] www.blendful.com

~~~
glasshead969
WebKit has pointer events in active development, so I expect setPointerCapture
in safari soon.

~~~
nikkwong
Good to hear, and can't wait. It had been so long that I thought that they
decided that they wouldn't bother.

~~~
glasshead969
They were against the pointer events spec when it was proposed I guess they
changed their mind.

------
stareatgoats
Interesting, happy about the performance gains. Some other news are critical
corrections to awful JS faults (bigints calculations ...), some other items
look to be helpful. But I've so far not been happy at all about the cognitive
mess which is async/await and promises, just to avoid callback hell AFAICS.
Maybe these changes could alleviate that.

~~~
Stevvo
For me async/await does nothing but alleviate cognitive load. It does require
a solid understanding of Promises but once you have that it makes asynchronous
code so easy.

~~~
sieabahlpark
I think async/await lets you make less performant code strangely enough
because it _looks_ like good synchronous logic

------
cztomsik
I'm bit worried about what will happen with private fields. One the really
cool things about javascript was that there was always some way to monkey-
patch everything.

------
G4BB3R
I miss pattern matching, and let...in expression, because arrow function
without it doesn't make much sense.

~~~
cztomsik
pattern matching in dynamically typed language would be very very limited and
don't forget that you also have very little time to parse and run the app
(time to interactive)

it really doesnt make much sense - just compile to js if you can't live
without it

~~~
mercer
Could you elaborate? Elixir is dynamically typed and makes heavy use of
pattern matching (or does it?).

------
craftoman
I think JavaScript is the most progressive language ever existed. Look how it
started and how it evolved over time. Decorators will be supported too in the
next month. Speaking generally, JavaScript should be categorized as OOP
language

------
rinchik
hash symbol for privates is an abomination! What is really upsetting (it was
discussed countless times) is that there's no way around it because JS
internals are a hot mess.

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

~~~
sieabahlpark
Why they couldn't just add the keyword in the class like typescript I'll never
know.

------
zaphirplane
I don’t get the point of these posts, it’s to me a random person’s YouTube
post

there is no credibility or kudos attached and I’m not going to watch it to
find out At least with a blog post which is the text equivalent. I can skim it
to see

Are these videos the equivalent of ad click bait

~~~
tambourine_man
>…a random person’s YouTube post

It’s from Google I/O 2019.

~~~
zaphirplane
That isn’t clear till you watch it Which is my issue with these YouTube links

